# Everybody pump XRP 8:30 EST 🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2021)

we are going to the moon and i will be able to pay for my hair transplant. Oh yeah 


🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 1, 2021)

fuck your XRP pump and dump. it's just stealing from normies, ripping off the poorgang again.


With GME we are stealing from corrupt hedgefunds and corrupt system
Where the poorgang stand united in poverty; instead of eating each other with stupid pump-dumps in obscurity places where only regular people are, thus no ripping of off the big shotts.


GME to the MOON today


----------



## karbo (Feb 1, 2021)

xrp shitcoin


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 1, 2021)

karbo said:


> xrp shitcoin


they are just trying to do a quick pump and dump, with xrp. Where the small guys, try to fuck each other over. Just poor people trying the "scam" other poor people out of a bit money.
Sama old same old; poorgang trying to fuck each other over.

With GME. it's for 1 time ever. the poorgang united to fuck over hedgefund(s).


----------



## MegamindCel (Feb 1, 2021)

Have no idea what you’re talking about, I’m too low IQ. Will I make money from this?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2021)

karbo said:


> xrp shitcoin


we like the coin


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 1, 2021)

MegamindCel said:


> Have no idea what you’re talking about, I’m too low IQ. Will I make money from this?


*IT'S A SCAM*

they trying to do a pump and dump.

you will be to late to jump in, and to late to sell. 
So you get fucked over, with the pump and dump. because you are not an owner or insider, and don't know when they exactly start the pump, and when they exactly start the dump (selling).

here some info, that will tell you. how you get fucked over on pumps-dumps.
don't buy into it.

Crytpo long term, I am for though. I like crypto's in general.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> *IT'S A SCAM*
> 
> they trying to do a pump and dump.
> 
> ...



WE 
LIKE 
THE
COIN


----------



## MegamindCel (Feb 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> *IT'S A SCAM*
> 
> they trying to do a pump and dump.
> 
> ...



Damn niggas ruthless out here lol.

what would you recommend for learning long term trading though? Like which resources?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 1, 2021)

MegamindCel said:


> Damn niggas ruthless out here lol.


truth = truth.
And hit the gym, bro


MegamindCel said:


> what would you recommend for learning long term trading though?


As work/carreer. It's a possible carreer. It's not easy for reals. long hours, and plenty stress, often boring, and sometimes exciting



MegamindCel said:


> Like which resources?


This is a nice intro, into this matter of becoming a trader for work/carreer.
Thinking that one can become a fullt ime trader, with ones own savings of 10,000 USD and turing that into 1 million or something. is cope, for 99.999% of people.

This is a good intro. from former stcok trader for work dude, and scammer Shrekeli


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Feb 1, 2021)

JFL at anyone that actually thought this would be a pump, can't imagine how many got wrecked HARD. I luckily timed it right and got out near the top before it dumped


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2021)

God fucking dammit it was a giant scam 6:30 EST was a massive dump. Thankfully I left with $100 profit


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2021)

Deleted member 11326 said:


> JFL at anyone that actually thought this would be a pump, can't imagine how many got wrecked HARD. I luckily timed it right and got out near the top before it dumped





Deleted member 4887 said:


> God fucking dammit it was a giant scam 6:30 EST was a massive dump. Thankfully I left with $100 profit


----------

